Ask HN: In building your startup, what are your biggest pain points? - nickfrost
======
lazyjones
In retrospective: neither the long working hours, nor the uncertainty / lack
of job safety were an issue. The biggest pains were the hiring process and
coping with different opinions about how to approach various tasks/problems
(when you're used to doing everything yourself).

------
PaulHoule
product-market fit

~~~
alok-g
Indeed. This is probably where the biggest risks are for whatever I am working
or have worked on. Finding the intersection between what technology is capable
of (product) and where there is business value (market), especially given that
most of the avenues have already been explored, is hard.

I have ideas where product can be built within a few months (easier product),
with a lot of competition already (market challenges). I also have ideas where
there is technological uncertainly (product feasibility?) where much bigger
time and investments are needed (which adds to economical/market challenges).

------
palidanx
Doing sales

~~~
mrkmcknz
I second that. As a lone founder with a technical background, I suck at sales.

~~~
ValentineC
Possibly irrelevant, but if you don't mind me asking: wouldn't it be better to
find a co-founder to take on some of the sales burden? (Either a pure business
person or someone who could code as well?)

------
Mz
If you have showdead off, someone said "ideas & market validation."

------
devonbarrett
Picking a name

~~~
basdevries
Lol, that's not hard because it's hard, that's hard because you make it hard.
These are 2 whole different problems. A name certainly can help to a startup
(i.e. seo), but a startup is only a startup for it's rapid growth, and because
Google searches are not undergoing rapid growth most of the time, this is not
a startup problem but just an identity problem, which is a struggle but not a
problem.

